
If you could meet one person... - ciscoriordan
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/12/if-you-could-me.html
======
theashworld
meet yourself. Most people don't know themselves deep enough to figure out
their own plusses and minuses and act on them. Every person has the potential
to achieve success, but it begins from self realization.

~~~
kirubakaran
The problem is, the guy I met yesterday is not the same guy today.

~~~
swombat
Are you sure about that?

~~~
kirubakaran
I think so.

~~~
light3
What if time was multidimensional?

~~~
kirubakaran
Whoever is simulating us (and this universe) probably will deploy a patch that
will make sure that that won't change things one way or the other.

------
vp
I would like to meet the person who have a failed startup on his account and
trying the next time... many people don't even have the courage to start the
first time.

"Good people are good because they've come to wisdom through failure. We get
very little wisdom from success, you know."

~~~
swombat
It's me. On my second start-up now, and certainly learned a lot from the first
one. Don't think you'd get that much from meeting me though - why not just
start your own start-up, fail, then start again? Then you can have
conversations with your ideal person-to-meet all day long for free!

~~~
vp
great advice. will try to fail as early as possible, to start again..

------
thinkzig
Another good one from Seth. I'd add that one of the best ways to meet the kind
of people who want to help you is to be helpful yourself. It's the whole
"giver's gain" thing. The more you put yourself out there and try to help
folks, the more they'll want to help you too.

------
puzzle-out
"Years ago, I went to the AOL partner's conference. I'm no runner (unless
someone is chasing me) yet I signed up for the early morning run because I
knew Steve Case, CEO of AOL, would be running. I ran with him for twenty
minutes, almost killed myself". Seth Godin the Movie has light comedy
potential. A shaven headed Jim Carey for the lead?

------
hs
so who is the one?

is s/he yourself?

